# DH Bike Shorts



## skaarman (Jun 24, 2009)

For like the past year ive been riding with just board shorts and am getting sick of replacing a pair everytime i crash and shred them to nothing.

let me know some recommendations for good DH Riding Shorts.


----------



## noparking (Apr 28, 2009)

sombrio


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

Troy lee "moto" shorts, 3 years of at least one ride a week and still going strong!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

Dickies-Men's multi-pocket work shorts $17.99


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

I had really good luck with a pair of Dakine Chorus shorts. Had a crash at Whistler on my butt that left most of the left cheek raw and put a shallow 4-5" gash into it. The shorts however came out fine. I did finally rip them a bit on my last day at Whistler, but I crashed going full speed on A-line and slid/tumbled for probably 40-50ft. I was actually impressed they weren't ripped more after a crash like that. I'd buy them again.

http://www.departmentofgoods.com/sales/DAK1107/DAKINE-Chorus-Short-Mens.html


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

yeah, the Sombrio shorts I have picked up (pinner and rev?) both seem DH worthy...haven't hit a dedicated line and crashed on them though


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Rudster said:


> Dickies-Men's multi-pocket work shorts $17.99


 Bingo. Everything else is more expensive, hotter, less comfy, less durable, and harder to wash.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

how did board shorts ever come to be worn as mtb shorts? just seems like a bad idea to me. anyway i mostly trail ride but my nema crown jewel shorts seem really tough.


----------



## Shawn W. (Apr 4, 2010)

Rudster said:


> Dickies-Men's multi-pocket work shorts $17.99


I have three pairs myself. Even wear them on xc rides with bibs underneath.Best bang for the buck, end of story.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Royal Race shorts. Good cut, comfy, breath relatively well, tough as nails. Look great too... :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Dicky or Carhartt canvass carpenter shorts.


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

highrevkev said:


> Troy lee "moto" shorts, 3 years of at least one ride a week and still going strong!:thumbsup:


i second this. i have these as well and am very impressed with them. they can be a bit hot but are very durable. plus they look SICK in the headline white colour i have


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

Jett Gear Lightning are a great short that can AM too


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Fox Blitz, on my third season and still looking good. My only gripe is their lack of pockets.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

shorts at target for $20...

ive bought all the fancy $50-60-70-80 (on sale) shorts jett/royal/adidas whatever... no matter what material it is, all shorts rip when you crash on rocky gravely crap.

may as well just be $20 shorts from target 

of course i wear hip armor underneath.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

lalocotequinta said:


> Fox Blitz, on my third season and still looking good. My only gripe is their lack of pockets.


This is my choice for full on DH also. They are very burly, but without being too heavy or hot. They don't have much in the way of pockets though. This can be good and bad. I like the Fox Ultimatum and Campus short for less aggressive downhill and trail riding with positive results also.


----------



## the deanage (Mar 5, 2005)

*DH shorts*

I like anything by Oakley- good fit (for me)
I also have the Troy Lee and agree- excellent DH short. not tried the Sombrio- but they have come across my radar. the Dakine i wore were made poorly and seams opened up, etc.
-D


----------



## Zodiac (May 14, 2006)

I only ride Sombrio shorts. I have pairs that are still going strong after 5 years. They are comfy, stylish and from the dude who hucked over the f'ing peloton; what more could you want.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Zodiac said:


> ...and from the dude who hucked over the f'ing peloton; what more could you want.


Well if you were being picky about it, you might have wanted to stick it and walk away, as opposed to crashing and getting arrested... 

But yeah, anybody who does that deserves to sell a few shorts. So to that end, I will add that I am very happy with my winter riding shorts from them, good quality stuff.


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

i like the fox sergeant ive got right now. haven't crashed in em yet though. and they are pricey, but super f-in comfy


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

The "Nema Podium Short" for the win

Features
•Heavy-Duty 600D Cordura Outer Short 
•Air Mesh Side Ventilation •Moisture Wicking Mesh Lining 
•Zippered Pocket on Left Thigh 
•Cam-Lock Racheting Waist Adjuster 
•Crotch, Back and Lower Leg Stretch Panels

http://www.nemacycling.com/#/nema_international_shorts/


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

TLD XC shorts. Padded hips. Solid build. Have a crotch thing for those longer XC type rides. Eaten tons of sh*t and they are still solid. Had then 2 years and they are still the only pair of riding shorts I've owned.


----------



## gideon (May 24, 2007)

hey gotta give a bump to Sombrio
The shorts look cool and the company (Paul) sent me a brand new pair when my badass model's ripped on the ripstop nylon


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Love both my Royal and TLD Moto shorts, as well as good ol Dickies. Royal for XC/ AM rides, dickes and Moto shorts for lift days.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

Forget about pockets. DH is not about carrying your cell phone and coins with you - at least not there, use a Camelbak. Get some proper moto pants like Troy Lee or others (there are plenty). I've been riding with Cannondale moto shorts for 10 years and they crashed on pavement. They're indestructible. Pictured is the long version, which they don't make anymore. Some of the long pants on that site have video reviews too.

https://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/2/6/9/8617/ITEM/Troy-Lee-Designs-Moto-Shorts.aspx
* 600 Polyester nylon construction for lighter weight and increased comfort
* Stretch spandex in the seat and crotch area for increased mobility and comfort
* Full-length mesh liner for optimal air circulation
* Ratchet waist closure provides a custom fit
* Reflective piping increases night visibility for added safety


















Here's a review of the Klim Baja pants with padded armor in the hips. More than what the "padded logo" protection claims made by some manufacturers will do haha.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Endura Humvee. I like pockets


----------



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

NEMA Podiums!!!


----------



## CA_Descender (Aug 20, 2004)

As for the comment about not needing pockets, I find the new DH shorts with the deep pockets work great to carry up a bottle of water for those times I do not want to wear a pack. 

As for which shorts to get, what ever you like the look of. 
All of the mentioned companies make durable shorts that fit pretty much the same. If you happen to carry your spare tires around your waist or have large thighs I find that Nema and Azonic tend to fit the best. If your "spare" happens to be in the 40 to 42 range then go Azonic as I believe they are the only company that makes a size 40 waist in a DH short. They do not show it on their web site but they do make that size.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah i'd have to say for straight up DH get some moto shorts by TLD. If you're out doing some FR or need to pedal a bit more or push... get some sombrio shorts.. i have the wildcard short and I'm going to pick up some of the badass shorts in the pitch black color.

www.sombriocartel.com


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

these are comfy and very durable


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Nema Podiums and Race Face 3/4's Love em both but the Nema's stay in place better because the waist band has a rubber coating on it.


----------

